# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle V1.2.3 Release Updated And Add FRP Motorola 3/11/2017

## mohamed73

*EFT Dongle New Update*  Software V1.2.3  *What is New ?* *[UPDATE]* Add FRP  Motorola 99% model  all new/old Security *[UPDATE]* Add Pashto Dictionary language *[UPDATE]* Add Hungarian Dictionary language *Note : Please Uninstall previous versions*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *OR* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *OR* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *OR*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Get Now EFT Dongle From Nea**rest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

